# How do YOU pronounce quinoa?



## mzfern (Nov 16, 2004)

I just read in Vegan Planet that quinoa is pronounced KEEN-wah, but I’ve been saying qwi-NO-uh. My dictionary says both are correct. Just curious what others say!


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

I say keen-wah.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I learned "keen-wah" from working for years at a health food store. But I though "kin-oh-wah" when I first saw it.


----------



## callmemama (May 7, 2002)

Ditto. I started thinking/saying kwin-oh-uh when I first read about it. Then I discovered some books that showed the correct pronunciation was KEEN-wah. I re-trained myself, but dh is still resistant to the (now years-old) "new" pronunciation! :LOL

Didn't know they were both correct - could have saved myself some trouble!


----------



## mamatosage (Apr 4, 2004)

I was told keen-wa in a health magazine.


----------



## delicious (Jun 16, 2003)

i voted keen-wa.


----------



## brijenn (Feb 12, 2005)

I read a while ago it was keen-wa but I still call it quinn-o-ah in my head...


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I learned it as "KEEN-wah" when I was first introduced to Quinoa.

It sounds like it's been mispronounced so many times that the mispronunciation is considered an alternate pronunciation.


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla*
I learned it as "KEEN-wah" when I was first introduced to Quinoa.

Me too


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

i learned it as "KEEN-wah" in a nutrition class ~ before then i called it "kee-NO-ah" (even though i was working at a health food store at the time!







: )


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

I believe it should be KEEN-wah, but I want to say kee-NO-ah.


----------



## 4cornersmamma (Aug 29, 2004)

:LOL


----------

